# Hi I'm New



## malteaser (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi i'm Emma and i'm new to this site. I'm 23 years old and have been suffering with ME for almost 4 years now and have had DP and DR the whole time. Its been really bad this past couple of weeks and i'm at the end of my tether. Hoping joining a site and talking to people who know how it feels will help me.
So Hello to everyone !!!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Howdy and welcome! 

ME = Cronic Fatigue right?


----------



## malteaser (Aug 24, 2007)

It is Chronic Fatigue, yes!
Thanks for saying hi!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the site Emma.


----------

